# Pure easy soldier water filter.



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

I just ordered this off of amazon a few days ago. I read good things about it. My GI Surplus store told me the chinese army uses this same model. They sell it for $50+$12 for the filter.
I got it with 1 filter for $35


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

Forgot the pics

View attachment 4137


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

What's the micron size on the filter?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

*Specs from Amazon*

Turn rain, lake, and river water into drinkable water immediately!
Ideal for: Hiking, Fishing, Hunting, Survival, Military, Foreign Travel, Emergency, etc.
This water filter is the lightest, smallest water filter. It's a good choice for soldiers, hiking, camping, fishing, hunting, climbing, trip/ travel, out-door work, survival, emergency and also refugee and rescuer in earthquake or flood area etc. And it is also an affordable source of drinking water for people who live in the conflict area, riot area, remote village and tribe. Also, it's very easy to operate: just pump the handle to instantly remove dangerous contaminants from drinking water.

Characteristics:
(1) Unique dual ceramic membranes cartridge.
Entirely removes bacteria in water like Escherichia coli, Staphylococcus aureus, Salmonella typhi, Vibrio cholerae, Legionella pneumophila, Giardia intestinalis.
_I'd like to see an EPA reg number that indicates it has passed some standard testing._

Filters out particles down to 0.1 micron - compare to the best commercially available unit that can only filter down to 0.2 micron!
_My Sawyer filters to 0.02 microns and has a service life of one million gallons. It *is* more expensive._

Entirely removes suspended contaminants of protozoa, algae, worms, dusts, etc.
_Sounds good._

(2) Nano-metal clusters media
Highly efficiently removes heavy metal ions in water such as Pb2+, Cd2+, Cr6+, As3+, etc.
Efficiently decreases organic pollutants.
Having a good ability to remove odors and cloudiness.

Cleaning method:
If the filter pores of the ceramic are clogged, the ceramic needs to be cleaned. Remove ceramic cartridge by turning ceramic cover counter-clockwise. Clean the ceramic with water, if necessary with the supplied abrasive paper.

_Note - As this doesn't filter virus, I would advise some type of water treatment prior to filtering - say Chlorine Dioxide.

At a 35 dollar price point, it certainly is a less expensive option and looks, on paper anyway, to be at least as good a Frontier filter - and more gallons before replacement. The one thing I worry over is the well documented problems with quality control found in products hencho en China, Thanks for posting, good to see what else is out there. _


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

> Note - As this doesn't filter virus, I would advise some type of water treatment prior to filtering - say Chlorine Dioxide.


It would be better to treat after filtering. Nasties can hide in the particles that contribute to turbidity, sometimes well enough that the chemicals can't get to them in sufficient quantities to kill them--same with the UV method of biological purification.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

zombieresponder said:


> It would be better to treat after filtering. Nasties can hide in the particles that contribute to turbidity, sometimes well enough that the chemicals can't get to them in sufficient quantities to kill them--same with the UV method of biological purification.


Excellent point. Thanks!


----------



## gaspump86 (May 5, 2012)

You guys know alot about this. Do you have a good info source for me to check out?


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

gaspump86 said:


> You guys know alot about this. Do you have a good info source for me to check out?


Try these

www.cdc.gov/parasites/crypto/gen_info/filters.html

http://water.epa.gov/drink/contaminants/index.cfm

A google search using EPA and filter standards will give you more to read.


----------

